# Just when I took a month off and wanted a beer lmao



## DixiePrincess

Well decide to not worry about it this month, and didn’t track anything. Then just before I opened a beer something said to take a test.... and this popped up hoping it’s not an indent. What do you think ladies?


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see something! Keep testing and good luck :)


----------



## Aphy

Something catching my eye but can’t see if it’s got colour. Fx for the tests to come!


----------



## TWO2TANGO

Keep testing!! Goodluck


----------



## Bevziibubble

Have you tested again?


----------



## Bellaloo12

Looks positive to me. Have you retested? x


----------

